# Can't Build py-libxml2



## miracle20003 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello All
I Install textproc/py-libxml2 get a error  message like this:
log

```
===>  Building for py27-libxml2-2.7.8_2
Making all in .
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/python'
/usr/local/bin/python2.7 ./generator.py .
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I../include -I../include -I../python  -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu89 -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c -o types.lo `test -f './types.c' || echo './'`./types.c
gmake[1]: *** No rule to make target `../libxml2.la', needed by `libxml2mod.la'.  Stop.
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu89 -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c ./types.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/types.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.7/Python.h:86,
                 from ./libxml_wrap.h:1,
                 from ./types.c:9:
/usr/local/include/python2.7/intobject.h:45: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.7/Python.h:88,
                 from ./libxml_wrap.h:1,
                 from ./types.c:9:
/usr/local/include/python2.7/longobject.h:49: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.7/longobject.h:50: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.7/longobject.h:51: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.7/longobject.h:52: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.7/longobject.h:53: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.7/longobject.h:54: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -I/usr/local/include/python2.7 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu89 -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT types.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c ./types.c -o types.o >/dev/null 2>&1
mv -f .deps/types.Tpo .deps/types.Plo
Found 1605 functions in libxml2-api.xml
Found 55 functions in libxml2-python-api.xml
Generated 886 wrapper functions, 558 failed, 216 skipped

Missing type converters: 
xmlRelaxNGValidityErrorFunc *:2  xmlXPathObjectPtr:22  const htmlEntityDesc *:2  xmlOutputMatchCallback:1  xmlElementContentPtr *:1  xmlStructuredErrorFunc:5  xmlSchematronValidCtxtPtr:3  xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameFunc:2  xmlSchemaValType:2  size_t:1  xmlSchemaSAXPlugPtr:1  xmlSchemaWildcardPtr:1  xmlXIncludeCtxtPtr:4  xmlRelaxNGValidityErrorFunc:2  xmlSAXHandler *:4  ...:1  xmlShellReadlineFunc:1  xmlDict *:1  xmlAutomataPtr:19  unsigned long:1  xmlParserInputPtr:17  xmlCatalogAllow:2  xmlExpNodePtr:3  xmlElementContent *:1  xmlCharEncodingOutputFunc:1  xmlDictPtr:10  xmlTextWriterPtr:77  const htmlElemDesc *:1  xmlChRangeGroup *:1  xmlIDPtr:1  xmlXPathFuncLookupFunc:1  xmlInputMatchCallback:1  xmlElementTablePtr:2  xmlChar **:16  xmlXPathCompExprPtr:6  xmlTextReaderErrorFunc:1  xmlExternalEntityLoader:2  xmlNotationTablePtr:2  xmlXPathVariableLookupFunc:1  xmlParserNodeInfoPtr:1  xmlExpCtxtPtr:14  xmlPatternPtr:8  xmlC14NIsVisibleCallback:1  xmlDeregisterNodeFunc:2  va_list:1  xmlSchemaTypePtr:9  htmlStatus:1  xmlRegisterNodeFunc:2  xmlAttributeType:2  xmlRefPtr:1  xmlCharEncodingHandler *:4  xmlNotationPtr:3  xmlSaveCtxtPtr:8  xmlRegExecCallbacks:1  xmlNsPtr *:1  xmlLocationSetPtr:6  xmlEnumerationPtr:5  xmlModulePtr:4  xmlEnumerationPtr *:2  xmlShellCtxtPtr:10  xlinkNodeDetectFunc:2  xmlRefTablePtr:1  xmlStreamCtxtPtr:6  xmlSchemaValidityErrorFunc *:2  xmlAttributeTablePtr:2  xmlSchematronParserCtxtPtr:5  xmlCatalogPrefer:1  xmlParserNodeInfoSeqPtr:3  xmlSchematronPtr:2  xmlNodePtr *:2  xmlInputReadCallback:7  char **:5  xmlCharEncoding:13  xmlRegExecCtxtPtr:5  xmlElementContentType:2  void *:87  xmlTextReaderErrorFunc *:1  xmlSAXHandlerPtr *:1  xmlEntityReferenceFunc:1  xmlDocPtr *:1  xmlBufferAllocationScheme:3  xmlSchemaValidityErrorFunc:2  xmlDOMWrapCtxtPtr:6  xmlOutputWriteCallback:2  xmlSchemaFacetPtr:7  xlinkHandlerPtr:2  xmlSchemaValPtr:13  htmlElemDesc *:3  xmlCharEncodingHandlerPtr:7  xmlCharEncodingInputFunc:1  xmlFeature:1  const xmlParserNodeInfo *:1  xmlNodeSetPtr:32  xmlEntitiesTablePtr:3  xmlIDTablePtr:1  xmlXPathFunction:4  xmlOutputBufferCreateFilenameFunc:2  xmlElementContentPtr:8  xmlElementTypeVal:1  xlinkType:1  xmlGenericErrorFunc *:1 
touch gen_prog
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/python'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2.
```

How do I fix it ?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## miracle20003 (Sep 24, 2012)

I fix it myself !

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
And

```
make install
```
 again


----------

